
Simplified GTD - danw
http://lifehacker.com/software/feature/practicing-simplified-gtd-335269.php
======
raju
I really enjoyed this article. I have read David Allen's book, and honestly, I
don't have that much going on to implement GTD the way he describes it. This
article mimics a lot of what I have distilled GTD to, only that I maintain sub
Someday/Maybe Project lists like "Books To Read", "CDs to listen to" etc...

And yes, the weekly review is really that important...:D

